# freelance work....



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

How does a freelance photographer get his feet off the ground....ie..how do you sell you photos to magazines and newspapers, and how do you get into those sporting events to take the pictures....

for reference, I have not sold the first photo yet, so I need basics to get prepared to start selling...


----------



## Sandspur (Jan 31, 2008)

Magazines are tough.  Newspapers too (unless it's your local weekly).
And the pay sucks!

I'd start with shooting little league sports and develop a rapport with parents and coaches.  Then offer to become the official photographer and to post pix for sale on Shutterfly.

PM or email me for details.  

(BTW, I'm particularly interested in you because you're in Seymour.  I grew up in Knoxville, graduated from UT, and have a couple of old friends who live in your neck of the woods.)


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 31, 2008)

Sandspur said:


> Magazines are tough. Newspapers too (unless it's your local weekly).
> And the pay sucks!
> 
> I'd start with shooting little league sports and develop a rapport with parents and coaches. Then offer to become the official photographer and to post pix for sale on Shutterfly.
> ...


 

Sent you an email.........


----------



## judson (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey, it's nice to see someone else from Tennessee here.  I'm just outside of Nashville.


----------



## craig (Feb 2, 2008)

The main thing is a strong portfolio. Once you have that then start contacting art directors in your area and make sure they see your work. It is all about good business and marketing. Come up with a game plan and follow it.

Love & Bass


----------



## AlexParlett (Feb 2, 2008)

Freelance start is a vicious circle. You need a good portfolio, but most of the time, its hard to get press access to closed events solo, when you will not be representing the photo in anything.

Best thing, is do you best, get together a strong portfolio, decide whether you are going to specialize in one medium (this i would suggest to start with because that way you arent running about trying to get into too many events.), at least for a physical portfolio, then also get an online website set up with perhaps a more general portfolio.


----------



## JIP (Feb 2, 2008)

When I first started freelancing I was a little intimidated that I would not be hired and about what was required.  At the time I sent out resumes to everyone in town and much to my surprise got tons of responses.  I was offered to be put on many lists as a stringer.  In the end I accepte 3 of them 1 was sports focused and I did not end up having th right gear for it at the time and the other 2 I took and kept for quite a while till I switched to wedding photography and at the time I invested in medium-format gear so was not able to continue.  At the ime I had a 2 year degree from a local school and a small portfolio but the main thing I had was the ability to have flexible hours and start out working for peanuts.  The real way to make it is to be able to work for peanuts but have gear like you are making millions.  If you have a halfway decent body (mabye a backup too) and some fast glass.  Personally I think an absolute requirement would be a 70-200 2.8 of some sort (whatever brand you use) and the rest of your glass is not as totally important and of course a flash.  But I gues the basic point is if you are confident in your abilities and have a decent book don't be afraid to stick your toes in the water but by all means do not be surorised if you fail strictly because you do not have the gear.


----------



## Renair (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I have become quite successful in this field by chance and perseverence.  Get a website so people can view your work www.clikpic.com and also get business cards to hand out to people. www.vistaprint.com 

Through this way I would scour the papers for upcoming movie premiers and news events, ie protests etc or local sports.   Once at a movie premier there were no photographers around, a PR person asked was I a paparazzi, I said yes (he he) and I met the stars, took shots, free booze and then they gave me a news agency in the UK to send the images too.

They loved them, asked to see other work which I had on the web and from their I got signed with them and regularly attend premiers - award shows and other showbiz events.  This month alone I have the Meteor Irish Music Awards, the 5th Annual Irish Film and Television Awards and the Jameson International Film Festival and the Irish Premier of U2-3D The Movie!

Another thing is go to events where other Press Photographers hang out and usually you will find a PR person their and give them your card and get put on a mailing list....

Hope all this helps....


----------



## JIP (Feb 3, 2008)

And make sure you lok at the above guy's sig...


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 4, 2008)

It's not easy going the freelance route!!!
Tearsheets.. tearsheets.. tearsheets!!!
I started by building up some tearsheets ( proof of publication)
Even if it was sending images to my local newpaper and not charging . High school sports are a good place to shoot. Get with the school and tell them you would be glad to give them a CD for having a good place to shoot. Then send 1 or 2 to your local paper.Thats what I did. Make sure you ask for a credit line. ( Photo by: your name!) Then I Got a few weather images in a magazine, then a few in a book. The Weather Channel bought some for there show "Storm Stories".. they saw the ones in the book.

I built up enough tearsheets ... sports & spot news that I started sending them to PR people at concert venues trying to get permission to shoot concerts, got quite a few turn downs, but did land a Farm -aid concert Gold mine! got enough big time stars to start getting other big time stars. Now those tearsheets have lead me to recieve permission to shoot at Dover DL. NASCAR. !! From there who knows!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, Lot's of good feedback.....Thanks too!......

UPDATE.....I just landed my first Media Pass...( without having press credentials yet ).....The Knoxville Ice Bears ( minor league hockey ) gave me a media pass for the rest of the season.....  I know I don't have the big glass, and will probably look like a dweeb next to the other guys who do, but I'm going to get in there and take the best pictures I can right now.....I play hockey, so I follow the game very well, hopefully that will play into my hands.....

I also plan on getting down on the sidelines for some high school sports, then it's on to building that portfolio!   

Thanks for all the input, please keep it coming..............


----------



## JIP (Feb 5, 2008)

Well knowing the sport is definately an advantage and would give you some nice images.  I would not rule out having the "big glass" have you ever considered rental??? I did a search in the town you posted and this place http://knoxville.citysearch.com/profile/9428120/knoxville_tn/digital_camera_rental.html is listed as having rentals.  If it is wrong I would not give up you ought to scour you local shops to see if anyone can help you.  This is a great way to get exoerience with the "big glass".  You just need to remember if you hve plans you get into this business you will absoulutely need some "big glass" or you _will not_ make it.


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 5, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> Wow, Lot's of good feedback.....Thanks too!......
> 
> UPDATE.....I just landed my first Media Pass...( without having press credentials yet ).....The Knoxville Ice Bears ( minor league hockey ) gave me a media pass for the rest of the season..... I know I don't have the big glass, and will probably look like a dweeb next to the other guys who do, but I'm going to get in there and take the best pictures I can right now.....I play hockey, so I follow the game very well, hopefully that will play into my hands.....
> 
> ...


 

Awesome!!!!! :thumbup:    Hockey is my favorite sport. Watching the Thrashers / Flyers  right now 
Go Philly!!!! LOL


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 6, 2008)

JIP said:


> Well knowing the sport is definately an advantage and would give you some nice images. I would not rule out having the "big glass" have you ever considered rental??? I did a search in the town you posted and this place http://knoxville.citysearch.com/profile/9428120/knoxville_tn/digital_camera_rental.html is listed as having rentals. If it is wrong I would not give up you ought to scour you local shops to see if anyone can help you. This is a great way to get exoerience with the "big glass". You just need to remember if you hve plans you get into this business you will absoulutely need some "big glass" or you _will not_ make it.


 

Yes, the more I shoot and learn about exposure, the more I understand that to do what I want, I will need the big /fast lenses. I checked a couple of shops here in town and neither rents gear, but I have not given up either........I'm also looking around Ebay and such.....found some good deals, just don't have the cashola to drop yet....just dropped it on the list in my signature.......thanks for the post....

EDIT.....called the place you found, it's in a residential neighborhood....( not home ) but on of the shops I stopped in did tell me there was someone local who rented out of their home, but Canon only.....we'll see, thanks for the link.....


----------



## JIP (Feb 6, 2008)

Well just remember to do freelance you will not get very far without a decent lens.  You may get a few jobs but anything you do will be severely limited by the gear you have.  The best lens for you to get would be http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/274780-USA/Nikon_2139_70_200mm_f_2_8D_VR_G_AFS.html as your kit lens will do the job fo you wide stuff.


----------



## AlexParlett (Feb 6, 2008)

Id get the sigma 70-200 f2.8 instead of the Nikkor one, the quality is just as good for a lesser price tag.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been looking at that very lens, and hope to get one soon........just bought what I have now, so need to recover from that first.....then I'll drop the cash on the lens......


----------



## JIP (Feb 6, 2008)

AlexParlett said:


> Id get the sigma 70-200 f2.8 instead of the Nikkor one, the quality is just as good for a lesser price tag.


 
While I do agree that a sigma, as long as it is a 2.8, is an acceptable alternative do not delude yourself into thinking the quality is the same.


----------



## AlexParlett (Feb 6, 2008)

JIP said:


> While I do agree that a sigma, as long as it is a 2.8, is an acceptable alternative do not delude yourself into thinking the quality is the same.


 
Please be more polite in your posts, instead of insulting my intelligence why dont you produce a suitable counter argument. Secondly, I have used and own both lenses, and the quality is similar, i do agree that the nikkor is better, but not be a great deal so, it is too front end heavy on the light bodys, and you need a full frame to get the balance right, however, optical quality is top of its class compared to the 3rd party lenses, however what i meant is dollar for dollar, you are better off starting at the Sigma, because to be honest, untill you are working regularly, this lens is too highpriced to be cost effective. The Sigma 70-200 F2.8 with the HSM upgrade is a much better deal for money in this case.


----------



## JIP (Feb 6, 2008)

AlexParlett said:


> Please be more polite in your posts, instead of insulting my intelligence why dont you produce a suitable counter argument. Secondly, I have used and own both lenses, and the quality is similar,* i do agree that the nikkor is slightly better*, but not a great deal so, for the high price tag on the Nikkor, the Sigma 70-200 F2.8 with the HSM upgrade is a much better deal for money in this case.


Hey All I said was the Nikon is better than the Sigma and aparently you agree with me so what is the problem with my statement???.  By the way politeness is not a requirement if it wa there are alot of people on this forum with as many or more posts than me who would have been gone a long time ago.  Besindes I am not sure where I was not polite I sad the Sigma was not better than the Nikon and you agree with me so where is the issue??.


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 6, 2008)

While the independent  companys may not be _quite_  as good.
I swear by my  Sigma 70-200 2.8.  It's just my opinion , but the biggest difference to me  is duribilty... Well aside from price!!

Canon, Nikon may be able to handle a little bit more punishment then the independent lens.

I'll take camera skills over a lens just about any day. I have had many images published.  I shoot Canon, and have no Canon lenses.

Sigma 28 -70 2.8
Sigma 70-200 2.8
Sigma 135- 400  5.6
Phoenix 100 mm Marco 1:1
Tamron 70-300 5.6
ok I do have one Canon lens LOL 28 -80. a back up LOL


----------



## JIP (Feb 7, 2008)

John_Olexa said:


> I swear by my Sigma 70-200 2.8. It's just my opinion , but the biggest difference to me is duribilty... Well aside from price!!
> 
> Canon, Nikon may be able to handle a little bit more punishment then the independent lens.
> 
> I'll take camera skills over a lens just about any day. I have had many images published. I shoot Canon, and have no Canon lenses.


 
O.k. for the third freakin time!!! a Sigma lens, as long as it is a 2.8 is a perfectly good alternative to the brand lens as long as it is fast.  The poin I was trying to make is when you shoot freelance or anything for that matter for money it is imperative that you have a fast lens to do the best job possible in every situation.  Doing work like this you never know what kind of situation you are going to be in from one day to the next and wht the lighting conditions are going to be and you want to maximise your potential.  I am sure you do not want to be sent out on an assignment and end up with inadequate images because of a gear restriction.  I lost my last job freelancing for a weekly paper because the guy I worked for told me I needed a fast lens or else.  At the time I was starting shooting weddings medium-format so I ended up having to leave and the lens I keep recommending (70-200 2.8) is the one he told me to get, _and _it is the first lens I decided to get when I made the transition to digital.


----------



## AlexParlett (Feb 7, 2008)

JIP said:


> Besindes I am not sure where I was not polite I sad the Sigma was not better than the Nikon and you agree with me so where is the issue??.


 
Just pissed me off when you said i was deluding myself off one post.


----------

